# Abu Dhabi Grand Prix (Nov 12-14, 2010)



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anyone from this forum bought tickets to the Grand Prix in Abu Dhabi in November?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Has anyone from this forum bought tickets to the Grand Prix in Abu Dhabi in November?


Hi Pamela
I believe I saw a post a few weeks ago from someone about this...
I havent but wouldnt mind going if i could find good places at a decent price!


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

I went last year and it was awesome. All seats have good views. The more expensive the ticket the better the view.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Yes I have, bought them on the first day they went on sale, Main Grandstand 

I am really looking forward to it, bought 3 tickets for the full weekend

Linkin Park and Kelis so far booked for the evening concerts


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well I've been thinking about gifting this to myself as a Birthday present! 

Yoga Girl, would you like to go together? We can share a room. It'll be cheaper that way. Let me know.

BerndinDubai: Are you going again this year?

MikeyB: Is anyone else from the forum joining you? Main Grandstand is AED 2,000/-  for the 3 day tickets! But if it's a Birthday present to myself, I don't really care!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

r the tickets still av? not the 2k ones... a lil cheaper than that perhaps?

an pam- whens the big day??? hope we're celebrating  and r u feelin better now??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> r the tickets still av? not the 2k ones... a lil cheaper than that perhaps?
> 
> an pam- whens the big day??? hope we're celebrating  and r u feelin better now??


I think the 2K ones are the cheapest or there are 2 day tickets but not in the main grandstand (I don't really know the difference!). But it's the whole experience and a first time for me!
Big day is in October actually and yes since it falls on a weekend, I'll join all of you on a Thursday night out and we'll make a party out of it! 
As for the headache, I've taken 2 doses of medication and have rubbed balm all over my forehead. It burns but no sign of it relenting! Hopefully will be fine soon!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

dont they have one day tickets? i just wanna try it out... i might sound noob-ish but is there a lot of fun involved in seeing cars zip by? or is it just like the derby where the crowd makes it fun?

we definitely shud celebrate babe


----------



## Skipper.O (Jun 4, 2010)

ipshi said:


> i might sound noob-ish but is there a lot of fun involved in seeing cars zip by? or is it just like the derby where the crowd makes it fun?


Well, from my experience 10 years back in Europe, rather the latter if there is no overtaking happening and the concept of Formula 1 is not appreciated, but overall it's just brilliant fun when fast cars, a lot of fights for positions, loud noises and lots of beer are involved


----------



## Kazi_Faisal (Oct 12, 2009)

I thought of skipping it this year.... but quite brilliantly, they got the band i was hoping for to listen LIVE, LINKIN PARK!! ohhhh so i am waiting for eid, in couple of days.. then gotta buy the Tickets =D


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Went last year to all 3 days... yes there will be a lot of cars zooming by like someone said over here lol its worth it i think but i wouldn’t pay that money to go again as last year my dad’s company gave them free tickets


----------



## hadiesper (Sep 8, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Well I've been thinking about gifting this to myself as a Birthday present!
> 
> Yoga Girl, would you like to go together? We can share a room. It'll be cheaper that way. Let me know.
> 
> ...


expensive!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

hadiesper said:


> expensive!


Yes, but it's a birthday present to myself and I deserve it!


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Yes, but it's a birthday present to myself and I deserve it!


Happy advanced Birthday

I'd suggest to wait a little bit, mainly if you have friends in Etihad/Dar. Last year we bought the ticket early but it was waste of money as later on, emaar, Etihad and Dar distributed thousands of free tickets , some of them Main Grandstand that i got as well as giving tickets for Beyonce concert and the others bands. 

I'll check with my Etihad friends if they will be giving us free ticket this season as well, but they won't probably know until a week before the race


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Midos said:


> Happy advanced Birthday
> 
> I'd suggest to wait a little bit, mainly if you have friends in Etihad/Dar. Last year we bought the ticket early but it was waste of money as later on, emaar, Etihad and Dar distributed thousands of free tickets , some of them Main Grandstand that i got as well as giving tickets for Beyonce concert and the others bands.
> 
> I'll check with my Etihad friends if they will be giving us free ticket this season as well, but they won't probably know until a week before the race


Yup, I plan on getting in touch with a couple of the sponsors and calling in a few favours but my boss wants to go too, so it's going to be a problem as I'll have to let him have the first pick!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

could u let me know what i shud do... acc to u? i wanna do an one day thing


----------



## Kazi_Faisal (Oct 12, 2009)

*woW*



Midos said:


> Happy advanced Birthday
> 
> I'd suggest to wait a little bit, mainly if you have friends in Etihad/Dar. Last year we bought the ticket early but it was waste of money as later on, emaar, Etihad and Dar distributed thousands of free tickets , some of them Main Grandstand that i got as well as giving tickets for Beyonce concert and the others bands.
> 
> I'll check with my Etihad friends if they will be giving us free ticket this season as well, but they won't probably know until a week before the race


I nevEr had anY Idea .... they weRe GiviNG out free TicKEts!!..... ohhh anyways to know if they do.... how 2 Get thm  .... thn atleast i dnt want 2 hav spnd Dhs 1500


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> could u let me know what i shud do... acc to u? i wanna do an one day thing


There is no "one day" option. You either go for the 2 day package or the entire 3 day package. It's expensive either way. If this event was in Dubai, I could've gotten tickets without a hitch, but it's in Abu Dhabi and I don't really have any contacts out there.
So, let me know what you'd like to do. I am really keen on this one but will not buy the tickets just yet. They don't even have the Dubai Air Show this year and that was awesome!!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

hmmm... 2k is a bit too out there... lemme check with faminda... lemme know when ur gonna go the tickets


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

ipshi said:


> r the tickets still av? not the 2k ones... a lil cheaper than that perhaps?
> 
> an pam- whens the big day??? hope we're celebrating  and r u feelin better now??




2k doesn't sound tto bad for the 3 day ticket.

This year I wen to the Australian GP and it was AU$500, (about 1,500 AED), for 34 days.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

ipshi said:


> r the tickets still av? not the 2k ones... a lil cheaper than that perhaps?
> 
> an pam- whens the big day??? hope we're celebrating  and r u feelin better now??




2k doesn't sound too bad for the 3 day ticket.

This year I went to the Australian GP and it was AU$500, (about 1,500 AED), for 3 days.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Edit - it appears I must've deleted the rest of the response.

As a casual fan, just a few comments for those who haven't been.

a) as a spectacle it isn't great, very repetative and difficult to distinguish between drivers of the same team/positions etc and need to rely on the screen. Also earplugs are a must (they gave them away for free last time)

b) kings of Leon and Aerosmith made it worthwhile last time.

c) plenty of beautiful people, quite a glamourous event

d) worth seeing once I guess, but if you are looking for pure sporting entertainment, football, tennis, fighting are all better as you rely less on the tv

e) plenty of random races going on too which one might enjoy, but as stated it does get tedious after a while watching the same cars go past every 2 mins without much going on.





One thing I must say is that it was incredibly humid at the time, but a big thumbs up for the organizers, as you can get from your car, to the venue via shuttle and again to the concert venue afterwards in mere minutes, which puts the likes of silverstone to shame.

Anyway, everyone has an opinion, so enjoy the experience.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Did anyone buy their tickets online and if so, have they received them yet?

I bought 2 x 3 day pit-straight grandstand tickets on the day they went on sale through their website, still not received them yet. Will be giving them a phone tomorrow when i'm back in Dubai, but wondered if anyone else had received them in case I get fobbed off.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Did anyone buy their tickets online and if so, have they received them yet?
> 
> I bought 2 x 3 day pit-straight grandstand tickets on the day they went on sale through their website, still not received them yet. Will be giving them a phone tomorrow when i'm back in Dubai, but wondered if anyone else had received them in case I get fobbed off.


MikeyB on this forum has purchased tickets too but not sure if he's received them already or not.
I got in touch with one of the sponsors to ask if they had a "friends and family" rate for the tickets...haven't heard from her yet!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Phoned them up earlier, the guy gave the standard line that "tickets will be sent out up to 5-7 days before the event".


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Phoned them up earlier, the guy gave the standard line that "tickets will be sent out up to 5-7 days before the event".


Last year was like that. We got the tickets 2 weeks before the race.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> MikeyB on this forum has purchased tickets too but not sure if he's received them already or not.
> I got in touch with one of the sponsors to ask if they had a "friends and family" rate for the tickets...haven't heard from her yet!


It is still early. I've checked with my friends in Etihad/Dar, and they will be most likely giving free ticket similarly to last year. They said only 20-30% of the tickets get sold compared to 60% last year. It may be worth waiting a while before buying.


----------



## sumit12 (Sep 17, 2010)

saima1215 said:


> I work for a company called Dreamdays. We will start selling the tickets. The three-day tickets are AED 2,000 and the two-day tickets are AED 1,800. Personal message me for details.


Dear Saima,

I'm interested to buy tickets and want to go for F1. Kindly let me know when the you'll start selling tickets.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sumit12 said:


> Dear Saima,
> 
> I'm interested to buy tickets and want to go for F1. Kindly let me know when the you'll start selling tickets.


These are the same rates that are available online and as Gavtek has mentioned, tickets will be sent to buyers about 2 weeks prior only.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's an update: 75% of tickets for Abu Dhabi Grand Prix sold - Sport - ArabianBusiness.com

Somehow, I feel like this is just a PR tactic. We're going to see a lot more press releases as we approach the grand event!


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

For those who were asking, my tickets arrived today. 4 tickets, 2 parking permits, actually have 2 spare, so if anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Aye, got a phone call from the courier 30 minutes ago to say he is on his way to deliver my tickets. Unfortunately I'm in London at the moment.


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

Spadge said:


> For those who were asking, my tickets arrived today. 4 tickets, 2 parking permits, actually have 2 spare, so if anyone is interested PM me.


Just to clarify I am not giving them away, I bought them for 2 friends who let me down, I am not looking to make on them just get back what I paid and the cost that has been sat on my credit card for 3 months. Its 2 4 day tickets and a car park permits, West Grandstand.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

My tickets arrived too:clap2:
Nice presentation box


----------



## ericboy (Oct 30, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi Grand Prix Tickets*

i have 2 tickets available for saturday and sunday - north grandstand in the 2nd row -they are face value


----------



## alfredojim (Oct 7, 2010)

*Where did you buy the tickets?*



mikeyb said:


> Yes I have, bought them on the first day they went on sale, Main Grandstand
> 
> I am really looking forward to it, bought 3 tickets for the full weekend
> 
> Linkin Park and Kelis so far booked for the evening concerts



Hi Mikey!

Do you know if there still tickets available? where did you bought them? both F1 and Linking Park, I'm really looking fwd to see that band,

Cheers!


----------



## alfredojim (Oct 7, 2010)

Kazi_Faisal said:


> I thought of skipping it this year.... but quite brilliantly, they got the band i was hoping for to listen LIVE, LINKIN PARK!! ohhhh so i am waiting for eid, in couple of days.. then gotta buy the Tickets =D


Hi Kazi!

I'm just arriving in UAE, did Linkin Park concert already pass way? or I still have a chance to go?

Cheers!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you tried their website? If there are tickets still available, I'm sure they'll be online.


----------



## alfredojim (Oct 7, 2010)

ericboy said:


> i have 2 tickets available for saturday and sunday - north grandstand in the 2nd row -they are face value


how much? can I buy just the one for saturday?


----------



## ericboy (Oct 30, 2010)

they where bought at the Dubai Mall months ago and delivered about 2 weeks ago 




alfredojim said:


> Hi Mikey!
> 
> Do you know if there still tickets available? where did you bought them? both F1 and Linking Park, I'm really looking fwd to see that band,
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## ericboy (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi - I would like to sell them both and for both days 




alfredojim said:


> how much? can I buy just the one for saturday?


----------

